

Quarterly: A Subscription Service for Wonderful Things - replicatorblog
http://quarterly.co/

======
timjahn
Not sure I follow. A group of people you select sends me random physical
objects every month?

~~~
replicatorblog
You follow exactly! The added detail is that these people are by and large
thought leaders and you are getting a curated group of objects, presumably
related to their area of expertise.

